# Its Ryker's 2nd Birthday today!!



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday my handsome boy:wub:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Happy Birthday Handsome Ryker!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:wub:Happy B-day Ryker you handsome boy! Looks like you are going to get spoiled all day long!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Ryker!! You are a very handsome boy. Love your picture!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Awww, what a lovely & sweet picture, Happy birthday big guy!!!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

What a handsome birthday boy, but he looks a bit humiliated in that crown! hehe


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Jo_in_TX said:


> What a handsome birthday boy, but he looks a bit humiliated in that crown! hehe


 :rofl: He prob. is! He's such good boy he lets me decorate him for diff. occassions.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, hope that you have a wonderful day. Wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ryker says.....THANK YOU ALL for the birthday wishes:wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: and many more!!!


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

HAHA he looks cute in the pic and btw Happy 2nd bday Ryker~!~


----------

